# DC Pen Show Photos



## dfurlano (Aug 13, 2006)

Took some photos at the show mostly of custom pen makers and a few other note worthy individuals.







Admission was only 6 dollars.  Well worth the fee plus you got a free issue of Pen World.






The show was packed with vendors and attendees.  This was the lobby leading to the main rooms.






Barry Gross had a great spot in the main lobby area.  As usual he had a very broad assortment of high quality pens for sale.  He was very busy when I took this photo and I did not even both to try and say hello.  Barry's work can be seen on the Guild and he has written several books on pen making.






Larry Korn from Lark Woodworks from the Virgina area and Tom Mullane.  Again did not have a chance to stop and talk but they had a nice selection of both used pens (Tom) and new custom pens.  Again in the lobby area. http://www.myfavoritepen.com 






Just a random table of pens.  There was every manufacturer of pens and pen supplies at the show.  This display was in a smaller front room off the lobby.






In this smaller front room was Mark Gisi, Brian Gisi, Lou Metcalf, and Rich Kleinhenz booth.  Mark and Brian were at the black table cloth Then Lou on the white table cloth and then Rich was on the end.
www.gisiwriting.com
www.beautifulhandmadepens.com 
http://www.heritagepens.com






Photo of Mark Gisi's pens.  






Photo of Brian Gisi's pens.






Lou and Rich working the crowd.






Photo of one half of the main room.






This person sold pens made from wooden seats of famous ballparks.  She said that they were suppose to get a seat from Fenway very soon. I'll have to check that out!  www.ballparkpens.com






I have seen Scott Meyer at several shows but never really introduced myself.  He has a great selection of custom pens and many closed end and unique plastic materials.  www.onlyonecreations.com or www.penpride.com






I would assume Harry from Harry's pens.  Again didn't want to interrupt.  nice selection.






Hand painting demonstration from Danitrio Maki-e & Fine Writing Instruments.  I didn't even want to ask how much they cost. www.danitrio.com






Richard Binder custom nib modifications.  You had to sign in to get your nib worked on and there was a long list waiting!  www.richardspens.com






Of all the manufacturer pens at the show my personal favorite was David Oscarson.  http://www.davidoscarson.com/


That's all!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 13, 2006)

Very nice tour!  Thank you.


----------



## wpenm (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures Dan. Looks like a good time.[]


----------



## Dario (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!!!  Must have been nice to be there.


----------



## clewless (Aug 13, 2006)

Dan,

Thanks for the tour.  I think we'll put that on the Bubbasville East calendar for next year and have a meal somewhere close afterwards...JimGo/Draken can you find us a place?


----------



## JimGo (Aug 13, 2006)

Dan, we were there at the same time!!!  In fact, we watched the Maki-e master that was there make the next step in that black platter with the flowers.  Sorry we missed you!

There was some really nice stuff on display there this year.  I enjoyed it more than last year.  Hopefully next year, we can get a strong IAP turn-out.  We can roam the show in a pack! []


----------



## lkorn (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the record, both Tom and I had custom turned pens, and fully restored "VINTAGE" pens. A good time was had by all.  Some of the restored antigues we had were nearly 100 years old!


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 14, 2006)

Larry,

Thanks for the clarification.  How did you guys do at the show?  There seemed like a lot of traffic but I wasn't sure if anyone was buying.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pics ! [] Looks like a really good show. Seems that the custom penmakers had a good presance at the show. I hope they all did well. I would like to hear from them and get their reaction.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Dan! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## lkorn (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Thanks for the pics ! [] Looks like a really good show. Seems that the custom penmakers had a good presance at the show. I hope they all did well. I would like to hear from them and get their reaction.



Anthony,

For first timers, Griz and I are content with our sales.  Not real happy, but content.  We both learned a lot about preparation, display, etc.  Made some very good contacts, and expect to do better next year.  

On the other hand, as show visitors last year, we couldn't breathe in the aisles without pushing someone else, totally packed, had there been an emergency evacuation at least half a dozen people would have been trampled to death.  This year traffic was steady, but only 50-70% of last years.  

Tom did sell one of his LTD Edition Dragon Emperors.  He is ecstatic about that one!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. looks like there was something for everyone at the show.

Chris


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 14, 2006)

Anyone willing to share what the rental cost of a table would be? As a matter of interest, they were charging $100 per table at the recent Toronto Pen Show that was held on July 30. Cost of admission was only $5 per adult and free admission to children under 12. Just gathering information.

-Peter-
[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice pics! Almost like being there!










> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Dan, we were there at the same time!!!  In fact, we watched the Maki-e master that was there make the next step in that black platter with the flowers.  Sorry we missed you!
> 
> There was some really nice stuff on display there this year.  I enjoyed it more than last year.  Hopefully next year, we can get a strong IAP turn-out.  We can roam the show in a pack! []
> ...


----------



## JimGo (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />{snip}JimGo/Draken can you find us a place?


Joe, there are a TON of places.  The harder part will be picking one!

Eagle, what bag???  I'm lost (as usual)!


----------



## Old Griz (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Anyone willing to share what the rental cost of a table would be? As a matter of interest, they were charging $100 per table at the recent Toronto Pen Show that was held on July 30. Cost of admission was only $5 per adult and free admission to children under 12. Just gathering information.
> 
> -Peter-
> []



If you want a table at the DC Show, you better get on the waiting list or already know someone willing to share table space... and the tables are small, only 6'... The Ohio show and some of the other smaller ones generally have tables available.. in fact this is the first year for the Long Island, NY show and I know they are definately looking for exhibitors
Larry and I had to really figure out what to put out and how to display it.
It is a great experience doing a show like this, but not a cheap one.


----------



## Old Griz (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Nice pics! Almost like being there!



[)][)][)]


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 14, 2006)

The show was fiscally successful from our contingent's perspective.  For those of you who haven't met Rich Kleinhenz or me, we are in the 9th photo from the top.  Rich is in his Blue PMG logo shirt and I'm in a white shirt.

Table prices were $200 for the perimeter and, I believe, $100 for the rest.  Mark Gisi, Brian Gisi, Rich and I had four contiguous tables on the perimeter of the smaller ballroom.

Saturday was busy with a very steady stream of visitors all day long.  The admission fee was $6 per person but it seemed like children were being admitted without fee.  The Sunday crowd was noticeably smaller but seemed to have more buyers.

The national bird was also spotted on both days. []  And Eagle, I think it was MD Wine who was looking for the bag!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />The show was fiscally successful from our contingent's perspective.  For those of you who haven't met Rich Kleinhenz or me, we are in the 9th photo from the top.  Rich is in his Blue PMG logo shirt and I'm in a white shirt.
> 
> Table prices were $200 for the perimeter and, I believe, $100 for the rest.  Mark Gisi, Brian Gisi, Rich and I had four contiguous tables on the perimeter of the smaller ballroom.
> ...



_(Gilda Radner voice on)_
Never mind
[)]_(Gilda Radner voice off)_


----------



## JimGo (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't know you were going to be there Eagle; I would have liked to have met you in person!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />I didn't know you were going to be there Eagle; I would have liked to have met you in person!


I thought it best to stay incoomunicado for a good part of the day since I don't own any firearms[]


----------



## lkorn (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> I thought it best to stay incoomunicado for a good part of the day since I don't own any firearms[]



And after the stunt you pulled, Its a VERY GOOD thing[][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I admit I was proud of how good it went off, I only wish I had a video recording of the reaction of both you and Griz.
I chuckled as I left.
You never thought to take a picture and you had a camera right there.You showed me pens on it, remember?


----------



## JimGo (Aug 15, 2006)

okay, okay...clue us in guys!!!


----------



## MDWine (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I laid down something I bought, but I recovered it!!

"Bill" introduced himself, but I was in such a tizzy to find my missing stuff, I didn't slow down much... nice to meet you "Bill"... []  Hopefully we can do so again when we can actually talk for a few minutes!

Glad to hear that the IAP'ers did well in the show.. 

LARRY, I didn't know you'd been reconditioned! [^]  It was good to see you and Griz again, it's been a year!  

Especially happy that everyone I saw was in good health!

Happy turning!


----------



## maw1120 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the nice pictures.
BallPark Pens has a Fenway seat and pens are now being turned from this rare wood.

The DC Show was a great time.  I look forward to showing next year.

Mary Ann


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />okay, okay...clue us in guys!!!


If I could type better I might consider it but I think it would lose something.
I guess you just had to be there.
I also did the same thing to Mark Gisi,Brian Gisi, and Rich Kleinhenz with varying results.
The smile on Brian's face was worth every minute of it!
BY the way the is no way that pictures do justice to Mark and Brians work.
In 2 dimensions as in a photograph they are beautifully "busy".One cannot appreciate the intricacies of the design, execution, and craftsmanship  from their pictures.
I can equate it to taking a picture of a pen made out of walnut crotch wood that is full of figure and fletching.You know the type of wood I mean the grain going one way but the chatoyance and colors are going in the opposite direction.You try to capture it on film but cannot.
It is the same way with their pens.
Your eye's can see what you are looking at in "stereo but the camera cannot do that.
If there is a pen show where their work is being displayed,seeing their work in person is worth more than the price of admission.
I took pictures of both of their works and was disappointed when I got home to view them and show them to my wife.Their appearance on the monitor is not what I saw when I held them.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Yeah, I laid down something I bought, but I recovered it!!
> 
> "Bill" introduced himself, but I was in such a tizzy to find my missing stuff, I didn't slow down much... nice to meet you "Bill"... []  Hopefully we can do so again when we can actually talk for a few minutes!
> ...



Sorry Mike, you can only "meet" someone  once, after that you are only "seeing them again"[]


----------

